# transfert d'un album photo a ipad2,os5 depuis aperture 3,2,1



## jojo1 (29 Novembre 2011)

bonjour, 
lors de voyages ou événements j'ai réalisé des albums photos avec des légendes etc, et dit en passant j'ai obtenus des livres magnifiques depuis Apple, mais souvent offerts et je voudrais les consulter  sur mon ipad!! et voilà le problème:
suite à des publicités ipad il serait possible!, mais je ne trouve pas comment:
- ni dans les propositions de configurations par i tunes, aperture reconnu, ainsi que le dossier avec les photos utilisées, mais pas le livre album réalisé et édité
-ni reconnaissance de mon ipad dans aperture

merci de votre aide


----------



## Heatflayer (29 Novembre 2011)

Pour synthétiser, tu voudrais synchro des albums Aperture sur ton iPad c'est ça ?


----------



## jojo1 (30 Novembre 2011)

bonjour merci de réponse:      oui!!! c'est ça... 
j'ai fait un album photo (livre edité par Apple) mais gardé le dossier de base dans aperture lequel je voudrais feuilleter et montrer depuis mon ipad2

Ps, jai eu une proposition :
dans: -aperture/album/imprimer/enregistrer en pdf/enregistrer dans desk(par ex)/ et par la suite je glisse ce dossier pdf de desk dans mon ipad reconnu par itunes, le temps de synchro et voilà je le retrove dans ibook.....tel que créé avec aperture, même compo et bonne qualité de photos
 c'est une piste.... si il y a une + simple, merci d'avance


----------

